# just got my new sleeve hitch model sh 10a



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

this is the older style designed to be hooked to the deck lift
I will tell you it is really thick steel 1/4 inch thick , since I picked it up for 40.00 off ebay I plan on using it with one of my actuators. looks as though I will be able to hide my actuator in the frame along with the one that lifts the deck, mower deck has to be removed to do all this. the deck lift handle can be removed and stored 


CORRECTION 3/8 inch steel


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great want to see pictures when you get done.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm looking forward to see how you configured this....


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

posted pics in the garden tractor section


----------

